

Suggest HN: Let's have comments for job ads - diggan

Many times you see a job ad from a company associated with HN linked on the frontpage or behind. Wouldn&#x27;t it benefit everyone if you could actually discuss what&#x27;s linked, just like every other link?<p>I know some people see the critics here in a hard way but if you take the feedback to you (in some cases), it would probably help you, as a company.<p>And as a person who is looking for job, it would be worthy and helpful to read about what other people have for experience or thoughts about a company. Happy employee - happy employer<p>What&#x27;s your thoughts about this?
======
minimaxir
The comments are disabled on those posts because the likelihood of positive
discussion about said companies is low.

------
brudgers
The appropriate way to suggest changes to HN is the feature request link at
the bottom of the page.

